
UXBOX, the open-source solution for design and prototyping - homarp
https://uxbox.io/
======
homarp
there is also
[https://github.com/akiraux/Akira](https://github.com/akiraux/Akira) , still
in early development

------
brudgers
some previous comments,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21575894](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21575894)

